# High pitched screaming any ideas!!!!



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Hi guys wondering if any of you have gone through this and how you curbed it.
Our little man is 18mths old came to live with us in February this year at aged 11mths.
He has just started this high pitched screaming at home at the supermarket and in shops. Not to sure how to curb it. I've been saying ahh too loud quietly when he does it be that's not helping it's terrible high pitched.
Anyone been through it and have any tips at all. X x x thank you guys.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Our wee man has gone through this stage and still does it when he wants to wind me up! So i share your pain. It was exceptionally hard to do but I find for us ignoring was and is the best way. As soon as I show any sign of responding 'bang' he knows he has me! I literally wait for a nano second of silence and pounce on him with praise for sitting quietly and do anything to distract while not acknowledging the screams at all. Tough I know and it may not work because we have found what works one day doesn't the next. Good luck xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi ma1978,

Our little man went through that too, and about the same age as yours (plus also moved in at 11 mths).
I totally agree with Flash above, we tried so many different recommended ideas to stop it and the only thing that worked was ignoring it, alongside distracting him.
It's hard to explain to people who haven't experienced it but I know how horrible that phase is 
Just keep reminding yourself that it is just that (a phase) and before you know it he'll be out of that phase and onto the next one   (sorry, probably not what you want to hear ) 

I hope it passes soon 

Anj x


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks ladies will try your tips x x wish me luck


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Our little guy does it too.  I would also advise ignoring the screaming, but not ignoring him.  When Bladelet starts I just totally blank the fact he's screaming but chat to him about other things/distract, never tell him off for it though, it's like a red rag to a bull.  You can't stop him doing it, and he's too young to understand anything really about consequences, so he'll just do it more.  I think we'd have stopped Bladelet doing it altogether if it wasn't for Wyxling telling him to stop doing it.  If there's one thing that's better than winding Mummy up, it's winding big sister up, and then having Mummy tell her off because she's been asked about a million times to ignore it and simply won't.  The phrase "bang their heads together" springs to mind at that point.


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

We had this too   ! The ONLY thing that worked was pretending that it wasn't happening. Very hard I know! X


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

I can also relate to this, oh its ear piercing!!   For us it's quite often when she's gotten itself overexcited to the point she starts throwing and craving even more attention. I try to ignore as best I can, remove what's being thrown or start a new game on my own with a commentary 'oh I'm making teddy some tea, I'm going to stir with the spoon, here you go teddy'. That usually works. But if we're out and about (she loves to do it in cafes!!) the techniques don't usually work so well. I figure because she has a bigger audience, I do resort to using my low voice, a firm 'no' and we go for a quick walk round the table!! Hoping the phase passes for you soon xxx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

I also relate to this, my lo is 22 months and has been doing this recently. The worst times are when he does is in my ear. Boy does it hurt.
I have recently started saying that he shouldn't do it as only monkeys scream and he has a soft monkey which I show him. And then ask him is he a monkey which he says no. This seemed to work with the pinching when I used a crab soft toy.
As others have said hopefully it's just a phase. 
Good luck x


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't mean to be rude I'm slightly laughing to myself reading this not at you by the way but our little one started this at eleven months we were demented especially in the supermarket we just didn't know what to do eventually after a particularly bad trip to supermarket  i phoned the health visitor and told her when he does it  def was for attention and her advice was to completely ignore him when he did it I turned my head the other way and believe it or not the screeching all but stopped after a week or so.I'm laughing slightly because now at nearly 13months my dh has been off on annual leave for two weeks and the screeching came back with a vengeance worse then before had a friend over this morning and we have listened to screeching for three hours on and off and after many discussions and investing in some ear plugs we are going back to completely ignoring we tried no /sush/ ah ah none of it had worked so I say to myself it really is a phase just a phase hope this helps x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

The dummy (which he came with   ), was a God send when going through this phase   

Thankfully it was just that, a phase   
X


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks guys for all you advise fingers crossed it's a phase.    X x


----------

